# 180 Gallon FreshWater SETUP (PICS)



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

EDIT ALOT HAS CHANGED ILL UPDAE PICS. GO HERE TO SEE PICS.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154597

Here is my brand new 180 gallon setup. Sold my 120 gllona nd got the 180.

Its a 180 Gallon Oceanic Tank with black stand and black canopy.
Has a Fluval FX5 & Fluval 405 for he filter and two sponge powerheads.
Florite for the Substrate 

It does have the dual overflows and im debateing on getting a wet dry setup. I had a 55 gallonw etdry with the tank but it leaked and the sump was so loud it was like standing next to a truck.

FISH:
2 Silver Dollars
1 Clown Knife
1 Royal Knife
1 Blue Chiclid
1 Black Pacu
1 Gobi Cat
2 Plecos
1 Royal Pleco













































































































COMMENTS PLEASE.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

looks cool. that pacu will get too big for it though...


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

ya i know he will get big. pacu are pains but gental giants


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

what i ended up doing is runing the fluval fx5 to one of the overflows with all the plumbing. so my intake and out take are through the overflow. itsnice because it hides all the tubing and all that. my only concern is i wont get the debre from the bottom of he tank but its like im almost running a wet dry only. let me know if this is a good idea.


----------

